# Nothing is right



## babymaker (Jul 30, 2012)

My husband & I just moved into a small apartment in his mothers house. We have 4 children, whom stay up till about 3am everynight. My husband and I do not sleep together, we hardly ever have sex. he doesn't have a job and sits around on the couch most of the day watching his never ending tv shows.. today when i complained about this all he got mad and left and did not come home all night, and ive been up all night its now 6am. I am tired of never getting any sleep or sex and tired of being broke. I feel like i could just pack up and leave, but i dont have the gas to get anywhere! I dont understand why he isn't trying?? & yes i was mean to him, very mean, said very hurtful things ( like i always do ) i am assuming thats why he never came home.. My house is always a disaster area! & he thinks thats its my job to be "the housewife" and keep it clean. yet he doesn't even have a job, he has things to do around here and he just does a little bit and then relaxes the rest of the day, when he goes anywhere its only to get drugs or give drugs I do not do drugs myself, so i do not understand that. Look i know it looks bad to all of you everything im writting but thats why im posting it, because I need help!


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

How old are your children? And what would you like to happen? How long have you been married? Has your H always been like this?


----------

